# [SOLVED]CGI Animation software for idiots?



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd like to start playing with CGI Animation.....however, other than the $8,000 ILM software, I can't find anything to "learn" on. I know Poser 7 will create 3D models, but not sure of animation. Have seen several environmental rendering programs, but no idea if I could import/integrate characters into the mess.

I'm no code writer. The best I can do is a few command prompts for links and images. So a tool-based program would be a must.

My goal would be to produce YouTube type animated shorts (think:crazy frog), not full-length motion pictures. Though it WOULD be cool to make CGI Animated sigs.......lol

I am fully willing to accept a LONG learning curve, heck, I expect it and even enjoy it. I learn best by "doing", anyhow.

This is something I'd like to start in the next 6-8 months. Any help is GREATLY appreciated. I'd be willing to spend up to ~$1,000, but would prefer less in case I just don't get it. Just don't tell me I need to learn code. = )

Eric


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: CGI Animation software for idiots?*

Blender - http://www.blender.org/
FREE

DAZ Studio - http://www.daz3d.com/i.x/software/studio/-/?&_m=d
FREE

Maya PLE (Personal Learning Edition) - http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=123112&id=7639525
FREE


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: CGI Animation software for idiots?*

Joo roxors! Thank you, I know what I'm doing this weekend. LOL

Like that Daz, Poser without the $200 pricetag.

Much and many thanks! ray:

Eric


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

ebakhus, I'm currently trying to decide whether to love you or hate you for showing me Blender. Kinda like introducing a dealer to an addict.....

The UI is gonna take me a month or more to get down. Still have to figure out this whole Python thing and what it is. Looks like I gotta learn some code, after all. Lucky me. LOL

I figure if I can manage make a crummy looking ball bounce in the next couple of months, I'll be spot-on for the learning curve. Gonna look into a Community College course. According to Blender.org, supposedly many CC's offer courses.

I'm both excited and overwhelmed right now. lol

Thank you, again!

Eric


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

here is a good manual for blender.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Ssrogg said:


> ebakhus, I'm currently trying to decide whether to love you or hate you for showing me Blender. Kinda like introducing a dealer to an addict.....
> 
> The UI is gonna take me a month or more to get down. Still have to figure out this whole Python thing and what it is.  Looks like I gotta learn some code, after all. Lucky me. LOL
> 
> ...


Bwah ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the manual, Freddy. Highschool textbook should be perfect at this point. LOL

I have saved about 6 e-books and maybe a dozen video tutorials, as well. But would be nicer to have an actual paper book so I can reference it easily while working. Found a couple put out by the Blender foundation, and the Mancandy DVD tutorials. No lack of resources, just need to assimilate it all.

ebackhus- Joo ees EBIL! (sorry, too much EQ..)

Eric


----------

